# Video -> (S)VCD



## Harzteufel (19. Februar 2003)

Hallo,
welche Karte könnt ihr mir empfehlen (Preis/Leistung), damit ich meine Videos vom VCR in den Compi kriege??
Danke im voraus!

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Ich kann die Karten von Hauppauge sehr empfehlen.


----------

